# Liability Insurance



## tsdclaflin (Feb 10, 2007)

Do you have it?  Have you ever needed it?  Do you recommend it and at what level.

I have about 30 students and teach twice a week in my basement.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Kwiter (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm NOT a School owner but the one my girls attend has only been open a bit under 2 years and has needed it twice that I know of, Both involved stitches when sparring got a bit too energetic. If you are in the Lawyer capital of the World USA then get it , the $$$ you save by not having it will be nothing compared to what you'll shell out if there is an accident.

Skennen Peace.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone have recomendations for good carriers of this insurance?


----------



## Kwiter (Feb 11, 2007)

Good or Bad I can't vouch for but I've seen an advertiser in BB for a while offering School insurance for 6 payments of $60 each per year , what is covered etc I have no idea. 

Good Luck


----------



## Kwiter (Feb 11, 2007)

Found the ad, $2,000,000 Liability insurance, most studios make 6 payments of $60 each, Tournament insurance $330, Call
800-207-6603 or visit online at 
http://www.igomag.com


----------



## Kacey (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been teaching 15 years, and have never needed it - but I'm glad I have it, just in case.  I get my insurance through www.karateinsurance.com - and if you're taking money, you're liable, your homeowner's insurance won't cover you, and it is a business expense - thus, deductible.  I highly recommend getting insurance; accidents happen even in the best run classes and events.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Feb 12, 2007)

Get insurance IMMEDIATELY! Do yourself a favor. Karateinsurance.com (Don Baldwin) has been my carrier for about 5 years and his service is excellent. We worth the money.

Your homeowners will not only NOT cover you, but will probably drop you if they ever get wind of what you are doing.


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 13, 2007)

I woud have to agree insurance is important and for 30 students or less it's about $500 a year.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 13, 2007)

It is a necessary evil in our society.  It sucks, but you gotta protect yourself with this.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 13, 2007)

I have never needed to use it so I can't say how their service is, but I use http://www.myfitnessinsurance.com/index.htm.  They are the least expensive that I have seen.  For a policy that covers 2 million per claim with a policy limit of 3 million, it's only $230 per year regardless of how many students you have.  It's $35 to have any instructors added to your policy.


----------

